# thats one big fish



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Just wanted to share our catch from Thursday with my freshwater friends.. it went 105.7lbs at the scale.. the biggest we have caught so far and we are not done trying for bigger.. :work:


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Grouper! Congrats....


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Dang Dan, that's a big grouper.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, it is huge!
How far out do you have to go to get into water holding that? When I used to fish offshore it was mainly for kings and what I think would be called pelagic fish. Were you around a rig or bottom structure of some sort?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

we were out about 70 miles at a well known rig.. actually hooked up 8 times and broke off before finally using the engines to drag this one away from rig.. there are bigger ones there and now thats our new quest..


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Now THAT'S a fish!!! Awesome!


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice Grouper!!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

That is nice!!!! 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What species? Not to sound like a junior game warden but I thought the smaller gag grouper was the only one legal to catch and land in Texas.
What is the rule outside of Texas waters?
I quit fishing offshore because of the severely reduced limits on everything.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice going, what a fish!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

A Very Nice Grouper, Congrats. Well, I think a bigger kayak.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow Dan! That's a HECK of a FISH! WOO! Nice work.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> What species? Not to sound like a junior game warden but I thought the smaller gag grouper was the only one legal to catch and land in Texas.
> What is the rule outside of Texas waters?
> I quit fishing offshore because of the severely reduced limits on everything.


Per gulf council regs you are allowed 1 Warsaw per boat per day. TPWD regs don't regulate all fish and if we followed those regs there would be no enforcement on Warsaw since species not listed would not be considered a game fish.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

man nice fish. i want some...........


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

WTG, nice grouper!! Now let's hear about the filletin time & how good it was!!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

pYr8 said:


> WTG, nice grouper!! Now let's hear about the filletin time & how good it was!!


We had to skin the sucker then cut off chunks of fillets. Skin was about 3/8" thick. Filets were rather good. We took head, throat and ribcage to a Chinese place in Chinatown and they made soup rom the backbones,split the head and steamed the rest. It was off the wall awesome. We had grouper 5 different ways.


----------

